# On que tu vius?



## gvergara

Hola:

Sé que en català quotidià es pot començar una pregunta la resposta de la qual és _sí_ o _no_ amb la partícula eek _que_, que no hi té ningú significat i que es fa servir només per a fer-la més informal (_*Que* hi ha la Paula?_). Voldria saber si aquest recurs també s'aplica a les preguntes que començen amb pronoms interrogatius com ara _qui, on_, etc (_On *que* tu vius?_) Gràcies

Gonzalo (Si us plau, corregiu tots el meus errors )


----------



## carla_val

No, així no pot utilitzar-se per que aleshores la frase perd el seu sentit. "On vius (tu)?" és la forma correcta de preguntar-ho. Pot ser es un poc difícil d'utilitzar el "que" del que parles, ací a valència, per exemple, no el fem servir mai..


----------



## ACQM

No, seria "On vius?" o potser, tot i que es una mica rar "On és que vius?"


----------



## oxk

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sé que en català quotidià es pot començar una pregunta la resposta de la qual és _sí_ o _no_ amb la partícula eek _que_, que no hi té ningú significat i que es fa servir només per a fer-la més informal (_*Que* hi ha la Paula?_). Voldria saber si aquest recurs també s'aplica a les preguntes que començen amb pronoms interrogatius com ara _qui, on_, etc (_On *que* tu vius?_) Gràcies
> 
> Gonzalo (Si us plau, corregiu tots el meus errors )



On és que (tu) vius? el verb principal "és" és obligatori. La pregunta és una manera supercoloquial i raríssima de dir "on vius?", apart de ser una traducció literal del francès "où est-ce que tu vis?". Pero bé, si dius aquesta expressió al carrer jo crec que el més normal es que pensin que ets xarnego (o un gabatxo) 

Utilitzar el "que" per fer preguntes és cert que és molt habitual. "Que hi ha la Paula?" se sent més que no pas "Hi ha la Paula?", però les dues són correctíssimes i molt utilitzades. 

Utilitzar aquest "que" amb un pronom interrogatiu no, no em facis dir perquè pero sona fatal. "Que (a) on vius?", "que (a) on hi ha la Paula?", per exemple, són correctes però s'utilitzarien només per confirmar una pregunta que t'han fet i no l'has sentit bé. Avisa'm si no m'he explicat bé. 

Salut!


----------



## gvergara

oxk said:


> Utilitzar aquest "que" amb un pronom interrogatiu no, no em facis dir perquè pero sona fatal. "Que (a) on vius?", "que (a) on hi ha la Paula?", per exemple, són correctes però s'utilitzarien només per confirmar una pregunta que t'han fet i no l'has sentit bé. Avisa'm si no m'he explicat bé.
> 
> Salut!


Vaig comprendre, la teva explicació va ser molt clara, gràcies 

Gonzalo


----------



## Favara

carla_val said:


> Pot ser es un poc difícil d'utilitzar el "que" del que parles, ací a valència, per exemple, no el fem servir mai..


Una miqueta més al sud sí ho fem servir, però amb l'ordre diferent al que en diuen els companys ací més amunt...
_Què (_a_) on vius tu?_
_Què tu (_a_) on vius?_


----------



## gica

Favara,
Observo que escrius "què" i no pas "que". Per tant, tindria un sentit diferent a allò que demana en gvergara. També m'hauries d'aclarir si els exemples que poses porten una coma després del "què" o van tal com els has posat. No seria així?:
_Què, (_a_) on vius tu?_
_Què, tu (_a_) on vius?_ 
Si és amb la coma, si fas una pausa en el parlar, em penso que ho diem pertot: més al nord i més al sud.
Si no, deu ser una forma de la part sud del P.V. (Elx?). 
Salutacions.


----------



## Favara

No, no fem cap pausa... Potser siga cosa de la Marina, terra dels mil subdialectes.
De fet, a la parla s'apleguen a unir _què_ + _a_ + _on_ a la primera forma, fent /kan/.


----------

